# Seaway Final



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Paul you beat me to it. Thanks
To all involved thanks, for a fun Seaway Challenge

Randy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*exxxxxxxxxcellent*

Great shoot.. just got home 1 am .. Courses great.. lots of new targets and excellent course layout... FOOD wow what a deal for 6 bucks burg or jumbo sausage, coleslaw, potato salad and wild rice mix. plus a drink.. burp man that was good.. tons of door prizes .. even took home a couple myself.. wind a factor in upper course but we ALL had to shoot it ... I`m sure scores will be posted promptly so we can see where we all finished... Awards where great .. very nice plaques and mine will grace my wall of fame.. or is that shame...lol this is one shoot and club that is definitely a 5 star rating.... I`m sure most or if not all shooters are a bit sun burn`t I am... My only suggestions which are my own observations are... more water on the courses as great money maker for the club ... and must be maintained.... and as a former tournament director score calculating process could be streamlined a bit so down time between last team in and start of awards be quicker to start.. THIS IS ONE FINE CLUB AND THE SEAWAY CHALLENGE ROCKS... Make sure to put it on your schedule for next year... KUDOS TO ALL THE VOLUNTEERS from all the clubs involved .. thanks again to all..:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

A great finale to an excellent tournament. We look forward to this tournament every year and this one did not disappoint! Man I wish I lived closer to the Durham club what a beautiful course. Thanks to Durham archers and the Seaway committee, your hard work was sincerely appreciated!

Thanks again and shoot 'em straight


----------



## meat58d (Apr 23, 2010)

*Thank You*

Longest drive for us during the Seaway Challenge, but well worth it. Thank you Durham Club for the hard work. It was a great shoot and a great venue to finish off the challenge. 

Cheryl squared: We appreciate all of the hard work you ladies put into the challenge this year. 

I really enjoy hanging out with all you Crazy Canadians, and hope that alot of you come down to NY for the shoots down here. If nothing else....hope to see some of you in Ellicotville. 

Thanks again,
Cary, Anna, Max, and Alex Howard:thumbs_up


----------



## CLR (May 24, 2010)

let us know when your shoots are and we will try to make it.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

meat58d said:


> Longest drive for us during the Seaway Challenge, but well worth it. Thank you Durham Club for the hard work. It was a great shoot and a great venue to finish off the challenge.
> 
> Cheryl squared: We appreciate all of the hard work you ladies put into the challenge this year.
> 
> ...


 It was a treat for me to drive 15 mins. for the shoot. Deb and I are going to Ellicotville, hope to see you there.


----------



## CLR (May 24, 2010)

just to let everyone know that the scores are now posted, you may go to seawaychallenge.yolasite.com

I hope everyone enjoyed the Challenge, sorry it took so long to get the scores posted but as you all know life gets in the way......

Hope to see everyone again next year!


----------

